# YEHAH!!!!!!! We got our visa......



## ellisa (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi Everyone

Checked this morning and there it was, our long awaited visa!!! words can't describe how we feel, i feel like i've won the lottery!!! Also had a second viewing on the house yesterday, so fingers crossed we sell. I also got registration with the QNC this week, so its all happening......we could be there before christmas and i can't wait. Good-luck to the rest of you with your visas and lets hopelane: you don't have to wait too long........ lane:


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Blimey!! What a week for you! I was on cloud 9 for days when we got our visas :lol:

Congratulations on getting your visa and registration.

Good luck on the viewings.

Dolly


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi ellisa, congratulations.. that makes it another good news in teh forum. 

wish u luck with the house and the rest.

keep us posted

cheers
a


----------



## spadgersdad (Aug 30, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> hi ellisa, congratulations.. that makes it another good news in teh forum.
> 
> wish u luck with the house and the rest.
> 
> ...


Great news, hope all goes well with the house sale, then you are on your way to a new life down underlane:
All the best


----------



## ellisa (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi Dolly and Anj, thankyou so much and yes i will keep you posted on my progress both here in the uk and when i get to oz!!! I'm sure there will be many questions from now till then, blimy i will have to put my thinking cap on!!!......thanks again!


----------



## ellisa (Jul 3, 2008)

spadgersdad said:


> Great news, hope all goes well with the house sale, then you are on your way to a new life down underlane:
> All the best


Hi Spagersdad, thankyou!!! will keep you posted and fingers crossed.....:clap2:


----------



## dr_hazouma (Jun 16, 2009)

congratulations ellisa
you are such a good person and you deserve the best of all
hope we will got ours soon


----------



## richie colton (Jun 14, 2009)

hi congrats ellisa!! all the best with the house and the move!!:clap2: can you tell me how long you were waiting for the visa? i fust got approval from vic state and im just waiting for case officer.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS 

...and the besta luck to you all :clap2:lane:


----------



## ellisa (Jul 3, 2008)

richie colton said:


> hi congrats ellisa!! all the best with the house and the move!!:clap2: can you tell me how long you were waiting for the visa? i fust got approval from vic state and im just waiting for case officer.


Hi Richie, I got approval with Queensland state in Dec 08 and lodged the visa 29 Jan 09. Hopefully you shouldn't have to wait too long for your CO or visa. I know some people had their visas quicker than me, so with any luck you'll be one of them.

Thanks to everyone for their support!!!!!!!:clap2:


----------



## richie colton (Jun 14, 2009)

cheers thanks!!!


----------



## tilla_07 (Jan 13, 2009)

Congrats!!!! Have fun in oz!!!


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Wow visas are like buses.... No approvals for ages and then we get a rash of them! 

*Congratulations!* :clap2:


----------



## weelee (Sep 15, 2008)

congrats ellisa,

looks like the good ship limbo is about to leave the docks full of excited people with one way tickets. good luck with the house.

We sold our house on Tuesday but just for an hour, our solicitor called us saying someone who had 2 visits had put in an offer of the full asking price but an hour later retracted the offer saying they couldnt get the amount we are looking for ironically they said they could get exactly 10 % less than the asking price.

back to square one but with the market picking up heres hoping something will happen soon

weelee


----------



## ellisa (Jul 3, 2008)

weelee said:


> congrats ellisa,
> 
> looks like the good ship limbo is about to leave the docks full of excited people with one way tickets. good luck with the house.
> 
> ...


Thanks weelee, I guess the next dilemma for us both will be the house selling. The second visit went well but she has one more house to look at on monday in our area before she makes her decision, but as you say the housing market is picking up, so hopefully we will be okay....let you know if i sell


----------



## nihariku (May 24, 2009)

Yipeee!

Congratulations!
All the best with the rest of house hunting shifting and you know!

NK


----------



## sattystevens (Jan 19, 2009)

Hiya Ellisa and a huge congratulations:clap2: for the visa. Best of luck with the sale of the house and tying up loose ends, fingers x'd it all goes smoothly. Our 1st sale fell thru and it was quite de-motivating but when Kaz told me that hers fell thru a few days before the removals were meant to come I felt more for her as I couldn't imagine the stress that she would have had. It's timing, thats all it is and alot of patience. But the main part of the move is already in your hands...

xx Satty


----------



## mohit2903 (Jan 24, 2009)

Congratulations for ur visa


----------



## ellisa (Jul 3, 2008)

sattystevens said:


> Hiya Ellisa and a huge congratulations:clap2: for the visa. Best of luck with the sale of the house and tying up loose ends, fingers x'd it all goes smoothly. Our 1st sale fell thru and it was quite de-motivating but when Kaz told me that hers fell thru a few days before the removals were meant to come I felt more for her as I couldn't imagine the stress that she would have had. It's timing, thats all it is and alot of patience. But the main part of the move is already in your hands...
> 
> xx Satty


Hey, thanks for that satty!! I do get down hearted at times as i so need to sell and it does get you down. When you hear stories like kaz's then you know you're not the only one out there with probs....lets all stay positive and hopefully our prayers will be answered..remember these are only trivial probs compared to yours, 'i dont know' this forum definately opens your mind and keeps you on track, its such a great forum compared with many, i think its because we all keep in touch so well:clap2:


----------



## ellisa (Jul 3, 2008)

mohit2903 said:


> Congratulations for ur visa


Thankyou mohit!!


----------



## weelee (Sep 15, 2008)

ellisa said:


> Hey, thanks for that satty!! I do get down hearted at times as i so need to sell and it does get you down. When you hear stories like kaz's then you know you're not the only one out there with probs....lets all stay positive and hopefully our prayers will be answered..remember these are only trivial probs compared to yours, 'i dont know' this forum definately opens your mind and keeps you on track, its such a great forum compared with many, i think its because we all keep in touch so well:clap2:


Hi ellisa,

had 2 visits today one wants a second visit and the other wants a copy of the home report, always happens on a friday now we have to wait all weekend for a response another testing time for us. one land of limbo to another

weelee


----------



## twinkle-toes (Mar 29, 2008)

congratulations!!!


----------



## srn_29 (May 14, 2009)

Congratulations Ellisa  , I was going thro one of the threads yesterday where I found you were still waiting for the visa & you mentioned that you were also planning to move to Brisbane.
Now i find you getting your visa, I'm so happy for you. I wish Anj gets her visa soon, coz she has been waiting for quite a while !!

Good luck to you, and please update us with info about your moving and Brisbane as well. (my hus & I are also planning for Brisbane, I read so much info about Brisbane that I have fallen in love with this place  )


----------



## ellisa (Jul 3, 2008)

weelee said:


> Hi ellisa,
> 
> had 2 visits today one wants a second visit and the other wants a copy of the home report, always happens on a friday now we have to wait all weekend for a response another testing time for us. one land of limbo to another
> 
> weelee


Hi weelee, my fingers are crossed for you, we had a viewer yesterday who is very interested and will let us know monday if she wants another viewing. I have been feeling a little despondent today, as i so want to move and its the only thing holding us back  best of luck with your sale and your right this limbo thing is testing my normality its driving me nuts....ellisa


----------



## ellisa (Jul 3, 2008)

srn_29 said:


> Congratulations Ellisa  , I was going thro one of the threads yesterday where I found you were still waiting for the visa & you mentioned that you were also planning to move to Brisbane.
> Now i find you getting your visa, I'm so happy for you. I wish Anj gets her visa soon, coz she has been waiting for quite a while !!
> 
> Good luck to you, and please update us with info about your moving and Brisbane as well. (my hus & I are also planning for Brisbane, I read so much info about Brisbane that I have fallen in love with this place  )


Hi srn, thanks and yes i will definately be keeping in touch as i think it helps us all so much. I'm so looking forward to going to brissie its such a nice thing to be looking forward to!! I have my fingers crossed for Anj as well as i know she lodged her visa before me, but she will get there too, its just the waiting game thats drives you dolally!!!!!we all have to keep smiling because once you have the visa (although the main worry) theres something else to worry you....ellisa


----------



## srn_29 (May 14, 2009)

I completly agree with you ellisa, this waiting drives us crazy. After getting the visa, we have the good-byes and then settling down in a new place. I get butterflies in my tummy when i think of it.


----------



## sattystevens (Jan 19, 2009)

ellisa said:


> Hey, thanks for that satty!! I do get down hearted at times as i so need to sell and it does get you down. When you hear stories like kaz's then you know you're not the only one out there with probs....lets all stay positive and hopefully our prayers will be answered..remember these are only trivial probs compared to yours, 'i dont know' this forum definately opens your mind and keeps you on track, its such a great forum compared with many, i think its because we all keep in touch so well:clap2:



Thats so true..... It's very easy to get down hearted and start thinking "why me", but then you get on here and everyone gives you a boost. I think so far my problems have been small... all wrong timing and I've thought of them as obstacles in my way. Every day I think 1 less day to reach my goal. So long as the goal post doesn't get extended I've still got my fingers x'd. My mum says that obstacles and rough roads makes a person stronger. The way we're all going in this forum we should all come out winners.

xx Satty


----------



## sattystevens (Jan 19, 2009)

weelee said:


> Hi ellisa,
> 
> had 2 visits today one wants a second visit and the other wants a copy of the home report, always happens on a friday now we have to wait all weekend for a response another testing time for us. one land of limbo to another
> 
> weelee


Patience Weelee.... fingers x'd and we send you all our best wishes that this sale will be the one.

xx satty


----------



## jaz (May 31, 2009)

congratulations ellisa and wish you good luck with the sale of the house...


----------



## twinkle-toes (Mar 29, 2008)

srn_29 said:


> I completly agree with you ellisa, this waiting drives us crazy. After getting the visa, we have the good-byes and then settling down in a new place. I get butterflies in my tummy when i think of it.


A month and 3 weeks away, and I'm getting cold feet! Haha..


----------



## twinkle-toes (Mar 29, 2008)

ellisa said:


> Hi srn, thanks and yes i will definately be keeping in touch as i think it helps us all so much. I'm so looking forward to going to brissie its such a nice thing to be looking forward to!! I have my fingers crossed for Anj as well as i know she lodged her visa before me, but she will get there too, its just the waiting game thats drives you dolally!!!!!we all have to keep smiling because once you have the visa (although the main worry) theres something else to worry you....ellisa


which part of Brisbane will you move to? Am heading for Greenslopes.. :tongue1:


----------



## ellisa (Jul 3, 2008)

twinkle-toes said:


> which part of Brisbane will you move to? Am heading for Greenslopes.. :tongue1:


Hi twinkle-toes, we are heading for carindale or belmont suburbs as i don't want to be too far from the hospital. What is Greenslopes like???....ellisa


----------



## twinkle-toes (Mar 29, 2008)

Haha... Heading for Greenslopes cos that's where my hospital will be too. Haha.. 

No clue whatsoever, I just hope I don't get a rude shock when I get there. Haha..


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Congratulations Ellisa - come join the fun :cheer2:


----------



## ellisa (Jul 3, 2008)

scottishcelts said:


> Congratulations Ellisa - come join the fun :cheer2:


Thanx scottishcelts, yes weve actually made a decision and that is were going January 2010 whether weve sold up or not, sooner if we sell!!! Busy selling things at the moment so plenty to keep us busy.


----------



## srn_29 (May 14, 2009)

Hi Ellisa and Twinkle-toes,

try this website, ourbrisbane.com, it has some info about the suburbs you are looking for. I'm really not sure if it can answer any of your questions.


----------



## twinkle-toes (Mar 29, 2008)

awesome! thanks for the tip!


----------



## Sweets (Jul 14, 2009)

*Well done*

Hope we get to experience that feeling too. Well done guys and good luck to you 

My husband completed his Vetassess Skills Test yesterday in Carpentry and was told we shall know in 10 days' time if he has passed. Can anyone who has had to do this test and has passed, please tell me how long we can then expect to wait until we are asked to complete medicals and police checks? I was told the medicals are the last thing you get done as your Visa is valid from the date of medicals, thus it is best to leave these until last. Then once these are completed how long is it until you hear from the Australian Government whether you are accepted or not? We never seem to get an answer from anyone when we ask this question.

We are applying from the UK if that helps anyone who has been through the process recently. I look forward to hearing from anyone who may have info for us.

Thanks.


----------



## Vicky_T_Viking (Jun 27, 2009)

ellisa said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Checked this morning and there it was, our long awaited visa!!! words can't describe how we feel, i feel like i've won the lottery!!! Also had a second viewing on the house yesterday, so fingers crossed we sell. I also got registration with the QNC this week, so its all happening......we could be there before christmas and i can't wait. Good-luck to the rest of you with your visas and lets hopelane: you don't have to wait too long........ lane:


Wish I was in your shoes!

Best Wishes with selling the house!

I'm waiting for processing still. They seem to have put none-priority applications back a bit, but hopefully not for too long.


----------



## Vicky_T_Viking (Jun 27, 2009)

Hi!

I had to complete the Vetassess skills assessment thing and it took 3 months to get the certificate back. I then had to get together the whole visa application which took a couple of months, with getting certified copies of birth certificates and work references and all that. Visa application was submitted in November 08 and am still waiting for processing. Haven't been called up for medicals and police clearance yet - they're the last thing before you get your visa- and you'll be told when to have them done. Hope that helps.

Good Luck!!




Sweets said:


> Hope we get to experience that feeling too. Well done guys and good luck to you
> 
> My husband completed his Vetassess Skills Test yesterday in Carpentry and was told we shall know in 10 days' time if he has passed. Can anyone who has had to do this test and has passed, please tell me how long we can then expect to wait until we are asked to complete medicals and police checks? I was told the medicals are the last thing you get done as your Visa is valid from the date of medicals, thus it is best to leave these until last. Then once these are completed how long is it until you hear from the Australian Government whether you are accepted or not? We never seem to get an answer from anyone when we ask this question.
> 
> ...


----------



## ellisa (Jul 3, 2008)

Sweets said:


> Hope we get to experience that feeling too. Well done guys and good luck to you
> 
> My husband completed his Vetassess Skills Test yesterday in Carpentry and was told we shall know in 10 days' time if he has passed. Can anyone who has had to do this test and has passed, please tell me how long we can then expect to wait until we are asked to complete medicals and police checks? I was told the medicals are the last thing you get done as your Visa is valid from the date of medicals, thus it is best to leave these until last. Then once these are completed how long is it until you hear from the Australian Government whether you are accepted or not? We never seem to get an answer from anyone when we ask this question.
> 
> ...


Hi sweets, we lodged visa 176 in jan 09, meds march 09, visa granted 02/07/09
Your case officer will let you know when to have them done as you have 12 months from then in which to enter Australia. Hope this helps and best of luck with the vetassess.....


----------



## vigezo (Feb 9, 2008)

all the best ellisa and wish you a happy life in Australia


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Well done, goodness i go away for a while, come back and you've all got yer visas!


----------



## ellisa (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi Guys, thanks alot for you kind wishesxxellisa.


----------



## richie colton (Jun 14, 2009)

congrats!!!! we are moving in a few weeks but we cant find a place to stay yet, we only received dodgy scams when we applied about apartments so be wary.


----------



## jabba (Mar 8, 2008)

*Long time no speak*

Hey Scottish Celts family,

Hope you are all well and enjoying life in sunny Brisbane, We were up on the Goldcoast last week and it reminded me of you!! weather, beaches etc were lovely, very tempted to move from Melbourne if we get permanant residence after all we moved to Oz for the nice weather and don't seem to get much here lol Take care all The Binks Clan (Jabba) xx


----------



## richie colton (Jun 14, 2009)

*hi*

hi im moving to melbourne in 3 weeks, how is it do you like it?


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

ellisa........
Best wishes to you on getting Visa.
Let you have a GOOD start
Regards
Hari999999


----------



## bjeli (Sep 15, 2009)

ellisa said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Checked this morning and there it was, our long awaited visa!!! words can't describe how we feel, i feel like i've won the lottery!!! Also had a second viewing on the house yesterday, so fingers crossed we sell. I also got registration with the QNC this week, so its all happening......we could be there before christmas and i can't wait. Good-luck to the rest of you with your visas and lets hopelane: you don't have to wait too long........ lane:


Hi, congradulation!! 
I have question if you dont mind answering. We are couple euro-asian, planning to apply for skilled imigrant visa. Not clear if those requirements of 2.500 for 1st installment and 3500 for 2nd installment has to be paid actually before any process began or it is after application is accepted?? 
And have you engaged any agent to do that for you, is it necessery??
Please respond
Warm regards from Singapore 
B & D


----------



## ellisa (Jul 3, 2008)

bjeli said:


> Hi, congradulation!!
> I have question if you dont mind answering. We are couple euro-asian, planning to apply for skilled imigrant visa. Not clear if those requirements of 2.500 for 1st installment and 3500 for 2nd installment has to be paid actually before any process began or it is after application is accepted??
> And have you engaged any agent to do that for you, is it necessery??
> Please respond
> ...


Hi bjeli

As far as i'm aware you have to pay installments before the agent carries on to the next part of the visa application etc. So you make a payment for the skills test, then visa lodgement etc.
hope this helps ellisa


----------



## bjeli (Sep 15, 2009)

ellisa said:


> Hi bjeli
> 
> As far as i'm aware you have to pay installments before the agent carries on to the next part of the visa application etc. So you make a payment for the skills test, then visa lodgement etc.
> hope this helps ellisa[/QUOTE
> ...


----------

